# Bacon wrapped Kielbasa treats



## custom99

Here are the treats I made for a Pittsburgh Steelers game and a New Years Eve party. They did not last long.

I am completely out of my own bacon so I had to use some store bought. I got 30 half strips of bacon per pound and 24 pieces of kielbasa cut in 1/2 inch pieces per pound.








I filled them with brown sugar, onion powder, garlic powder, cayenne pepper, and pepper.







I used catch pans under each rack of them so the fat did not drip down on the lower racks.







They only took 1 hour at 230 degrees. I used maple wood. Real nice flavor.







The bacon got nice and crispy.







When we reheated at the parties we just put them in the oven for a few minutes. The bacon stayed crispy even after reheating.


----------



## fpnmf

Whoo hoooo!!!

  Those look great!!

  Craig


----------



## chef jimmyj

I made these for NYDay, really good but Harrisburg don't have that Good Pittsburgh Kielbasa...Yours look awesome...JJ


----------



## alblancher

Pork Shots !   Great as is or filled with your favorite topping!  Willing to bet they become the finger food of 2012!  Thanks for the Qview


----------



## boykjo

Awesome....................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## jrod62

looks great !!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 we love the pork shots !! I made some the last two weekends.

I added cheese on top . turn out great.


----------



## SmokinAl

Nice job! I got to make some of those!


----------



## scarbelly

I keep seeing these and I need to get these off the to do list  

Looks like they came out great


----------



## sprky

them 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Mine didn't come out so good. Tried doing them in a pan and that didn't work they took a grease bath. tried to salvage by removing and draining on paper towel and back in smoker but all that did was over cook them.  live and learn


----------



## shinny

alblancher said:


> Pork Shots !   Great as is or filled with your favorite topping!  Willing to bet they become the finger food of 2012!  Thanks for the Qview




At least for the party I'm going too next week lol


----------

